# Well here we go...Mother Nature is teaching us a lesson. Thousands out of power in Ontario.



## Lakeland living (Jun 10, 2020)

About 9 pm tonight we had winds and rain come through for about an hour. Twice the power flickered but stayed on, for thousands of others
from here to the US boarder it did not. A second set of storms with all the included surprises will be here in a few hours.
     To those about to go through this, stay safe.  I am in my chair to watch some wonders unfold...

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/photo-galleries/storm-lashes-southern-ontario-1.1873503


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 10, 2020)

I appreciate your post, Lakeland.

Take good care.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2020)

In the US tooo
*More than 600,000 Lose Power as Winds Blow Over Semis, Topple Trees in Michigan, Indiana, Ohio, Kentucky, Pennsylvania*
https://weather.com/news/news/2020-...orms-rain-indiana-michigan-ohio-power-outages

Everyone be careful


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2020)

That was a very strange storm system   ....

_You don't usually associate the Great Lakes region of the US with tropical cyclones, but a storm named Cristobal decided it would buck decades of history and march on up to visit Lake Superior. 

The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) satellite team called out some of Cristobal's historic records in a tweet on Wednesday, saying it was the farthest northwest a tropical system has traveled in North America. It was only the third system of its kind to cross the state of Wisconsin and was the first on record to cross Lake Superior._


*Tropical cyclone Cristobal set some wild new weather records*
The storm went on a historic journey to the Great Lakes.
https://www.cnet.com/news/tropical-cyclone-cristobal-set-some-wild-new-weather-records/


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> About 9 pm tonight we had winds and rain come through for about an hour. Twice the power flickered but stayed on, for thousands of others
> from here to the US boarder it did not. A second set of storms with all the included surprises will be here in a few hours.
> To those about to go through this, stay safe.  I am in my chair to watch some wonders unfold...
> 
> https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/photo-galleries/storm-lashes-southern-ontario-1.1873503


We were fortunate not to be hit in our area in Toronto. It just never materialized.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 11, 2020)

Our power went out for a while last night and a huge branch came down off of one of our maple trees out front landing on a bridal bush. Luckily neither one of us were out at the time. It happened so suddenly . I’m glad you’re ok Lakeland Living.
We are in a snow belt and tornado zone so get crazy winds where we are. A few years ago we had a tornado pass through. It took down several houses in a nearby neighbourhood but luckily nobody was seriously injured. Some of the huge trees it took down were shocking. There were so many trees on the ground pulled up from their roots so many tree roots were showing in the area. Weather can be so unpredictable.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2020)

That was such a long distance,  from the Gulf of Mexico,   for the force of that storm to hold together! 
Glad you guys are okay.

The whole system breezed by us.  No rain or anything.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Our power went out for a while last night and a huge branch cane down off of one of our maple trees out front landing on my bridal bush. Luckily neither one of us were out at the time. It happened so suddenly . I’m glad you’re ok Lakeland Living.
> We are in a snow belt and tornado zone so get crazy winds where we are. A few years ago we had a tornado pass through. It took down several houses in a nearby neighbourhood but luckily nobody was seriously injured. Some of the huge trees it took down were shocking. There were so many trees on the ground pulled up from their roots so many tree roots were showing in the area. Weather can be so unpredictable.


Power came on about an hour ago, I am fine here though a few people on the next lake did not do so well. One lady hurt but not seriously. Some damages, trees mostly up this way, I am hearing further south was worse. Good to hear that you are both well Keesha and thanks. All is well here.
       First storm to hit this high up from the Gulf, My vote is to close the border on those storms.
       Hope everyone south of here is fine also.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 11, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Power came on about an hour ago, I am fine here though a few people on the next lake did not do so well. One lady hurt but not seriously. Some damages, trees mostly up this way, I am hearing further south was worse. Good to hear that you are both well Keesha and thanks. All is well here.
> First storm to hit this high up from the Gulf, My vote is to close the border on those storms.
> Hope everyone south of here is fine also.


That’s good news Lakeland Living. I’m glad nobody got seriously injured. We  will have to carry  this huge branch to the backyard or just cut it up with a chainsaw and use it for firewood. 

Stay safe LL


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> In the US tooo
> *More than 600,000 Lose Power as Winds Blow Over Semis, Topple Trees in Michigan, Indiana, Ohio, Kentucky, Pennsylvania*
> https://weather.com/news/news/2020-...orms-rain-indiana-michigan-ohio-power-outages
> 
> Everyone be careful


That might explain the quick power snap here in KS yesterday.


----------

